# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  Ubuntu Wallpaper

## GreatDanton

Everyone want a cool Wallpaper, right?
So I decided to make one. Actually I didn't make it all by myself. I took the background of one picture with Ubuntu logo and replace the logo with logo which I drew in Inkscape. The size of the Wallpaper is 1920x1080

1920x1080
Edit: The fastest link:http://cami-daura.s3.amazonaws.com/i...on/34o34vc.jpg

Keep in mind you have my permission to download it, and share it with others, if you want to.

I hope you like it.



Regards.

----------


## GreatDanton

80 views, but nobody would like to comment? Share your opinion please  :Wink:

----------


## CharlesA

It is purple (and shiny).

Nice job. Did you use GIMP to add the stars?

EDIT: Do I get a cookie for not reading the OP a couple times?

*headdesk*

----------


## UbunHawk

I like it, Ubuntu logo goes well with it

----------


## GreatDanton

Thank you. I am glad you like it.

@CharlesA yes you get a cookie, for not reading what I wrote  :Capital Razz:

----------


## GreatDanton

@CharlesA I didn't add any stars  :Very Happy:

----------


## snowz

Like this one  :Smile:  Very nice  :Very Happy:

----------


## matfx

Very nice. Thanks for sharing it.

----------


## GreatDanton

Snowz, Matfx I am glad you like it. Thanks for your opinion.

----------


## UbiracyMafra

very nice.....

----------


## GreatDanton

I am glad you like it.

----------


## GreatDanton

Hi, again. I decided to create another one (thank you Bodhi.zazen for this awesome background). It's very simple. Enjoy.

Edit: some problems with upload. I will post it as soon as possible.

----------


## GreatDanton

Here it is (background provided bodhi.zazen):
http://www.abload.de/img/trail2upubi.png
Enjoy.

----------


## overdrank

Threads merged.  :Smile:

----------


## GreatDanton

No comments on the second wallpaper <(^-^)> ?

----------


## Megaptera

> No comments on the second wallpaper <(^-^)> ?


I for one like both of them! Thanks for sharing  :Very Happy:

----------


## hovrashko

good one, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## mistygreen

I like this logo..Amazing job done..Thanks!

----------


## GreatDanton

Thank you for this kind words  :Very Happy:

----------


## First Taste Hooks You

Looks cool, maybe blend the Ubuntu Logo a bit more?

----------


## UltimateCat

> 80 views, but nobody would like to comment? Share your opinion please


From an experienced Artist- ( 12 years +)

I think it's totally cool!

----------


## IntraSpeaks

it's amazing, great work!

----------


## NikTh

Hi , 
Very Good work. I appreciate your sharing spirit.
+1 from me. 

*Question:*  This thread has the appropriate title for anyone who wants to share his work. 
Can this thread serve the public ? In other words: Can anyone post here his work with Ubuntu+ wallpapers ? or its a personal thread ? (if it is i have no problem.. just ask to know) 

Thanks

----------


## GreatDanton

I have nothing against if you post your artwork here. We can make one big thread which will contain all Ubuntu+ wallpapers. 

Thanks for the kind words.

Regards.

----------


## NikTh

> we can make one big thread which will contain all ubuntu+ wallpapers.


+1

----------


## epikvision

Seems that the second one shows the complete picture including the caption of photographer (bodhi). This is a beautiful wallpaper!

----------


## sid0972

> Hi , 
> Very Good work. I appreciate your sharing spirit.
> +1 from me. 
> 
> *Question:*  This thread has the appropriate title for anyone who wants to share his work. 
> Can this thread serve the public ? In other words: Can anyone post here his work with Ubuntu+ wallpapers ? or its a personal thread ? (if it is i have no problem.. just ask to know) 
> 
> Thanks


there should be a sticky for a wallpaper thread i think
this can serve the purpose

----------


## MRubunt

IF you really want great wallpapers ubuntu  watch  this :

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1986869
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1984083

----------


## GreatDanton

Nice Wallpapers but they are only in small resolution.

----------


## na5h

'tis nice! We should have a sticky on awesome (and preferably high-res) wallpapers for Ubuntu!

edit: aargh! it made my Unity launcher turn red, oh well...

----------

